# Shame on you, America



## GFR (Mar 22, 2006)

*Shame on          you, America.* You had in your hands the opportunity, the          responsibility, the absolute necessity to bring about change. The eyes          of the world were all resting hopefully on you, but you failed us. You,          as a nation, had the chance to try and save the world to which you          belong ??? not a world that belongs to you, as many of your inhabitants          apparently believe - from the rapidly accelerating downward spiral it is          currently on. But instead of rising to the occasion, instead of          realizing the urgency of the situation, instead of responding to the          desperate worldwide need to remove increasingly authoritarian power from          the hands of fear-mongering, malevolent scoundrels, you have fallen prey          to the hatred, terror and ignorance manipulatively instilled in you by          those very same villains. The entire world was looking to you, rooting          for you, believing in you, counting on you, hoping against hope that you          would have the most basic and simple common sense to stop these forces          of evil, corruption and destruction that lead you ??? that lead all of us          ??? deeper and deeper into chaos, confusion and war. How could you have          failed the human race in such a miserable, shameful, unequivocal manner?          You had your chance. The opportunity was right there -  the opportunity          to put the brakes on this hellbound train we are all on. What a waste,          what a shame, what a disgrace. Say it ain???t so, America. Please tell us          you didn???t just re-elect a man who acts without thinking and continues          on his course even though hindsight has proven him dead wrong.   

Shame on you,          America. Shame on you for believing the lies you were forcefed, even          while the truths exposing them were plain and visible to all. Shame on          you for stubbornly refusing to see that this ???president???, in a span of          four short years, has done more damage to you and to your fellow nations          than any other president before him. Shame on you for swallowing whole          the lies, the fear, the hate and the narrow-mindedness that this          administration and its corporate allies have worked so hard to          indoctrinate in you. Shame on you for condemning the entire world to the          consequences of another four years of this ruthless, vicious, scheming,          fraudulent administration. 

*Shame on you,          America. Shame on you for electing a president who believes that a nine          year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby*,          with the only alternative option being an illegal back-alley abortion          (the kind of which scores of  women have died in the past), so long as          the ???culture of  life??? is preserved. Shame on you for forcing upon          others, at home and abroad, your so-called ???culture of life???, while at          the same time yawning over the fact that Americans so far have killed          100,000 Iraqis in this war, the majority of whom were innocent women and          children ??? over thirty times the number of innocent civilians killed on          September 11th. This culture of life whose chief proponent is so          concerned about the sacredness of each and every human life that he was          the most inflexibly murderous governor in the nation. This culture of          life that subjects at least 27 billion innocent animals (4 and half          times the entire human population on Earth) to a drawn-out, torturous          death every year in the U.S. alone. This same culture in which fathers          take their sons out to kill unsuspecting animals and then call it          ???sport???. This culture of life that spends $200 billion on machines of          mass murder while remaining completely oblivious to the fact that 60          million humans die of starvation each year across the globe. This          culture of life that is such a staunch supporter of the sanctity of          human existence that it places severely limiting restrictions upon          critical research that would help millions of people all around the          world??? live? 

Shame on you          for having such strong family values, such upright, honorable, morals,          that you passed a constitutional amendment in every state in which it          was proposed that won???t even allow a man to say his last good-byes to          his partner of twenty years as the latter lays dying in the hospital.          Shame on you for inculcating in your children the belief that love          between humans is an ugly and unnatural thing, when it is now a proven          biological fact that homosexuality accounts for a full 10% of all          natural sexual orientation. Shame on you for pushing your laws and          restrictions into the private business of loving couples who mean you no          harm and wish nothing more than to live their lives happily and in          peace. Shame on you for forcing your black-and-white religious beliefs          upon those who don???t share them. Shame on you for electing, in a          secular, democratic country, an administration that is determined to          force evangelical Christian values upon the remaining 80% of its          population who were born just fine the first time. Shame on you for          supporting a man that will allow 15% of your population to go on living          without health care, all the while continuing to crown yourself ???The          Greatest Country in the World???. Shame on you for electing a president          who lied to your face by promising not one month ago that he would not          reinstate the military draft, when you know full well that the draft is          on its way. Shame on you for sanctioning the conscription of young,          hopeful, open-minded, peace-loving people to fight an unjust, dishonest,          misleading, profit-driven, imperialist, bloody war, a war that they          should not, need not, must not fight, a war that was originally, and now          even officially, based on nothing but lies and greed. Shame on you for          falling prey to shallow, facile jingoism instead of attempting to open          to the possibility of global understanding and international          cooperation. Shame on you for supporting a government that openly mocks          international war and anti-torture conventions in Guantanamo Bay and          Iraq. Shame on you for electing an administration that keeps people in          solitary confinement for years on end while denying them lawyers,          trials, and the light of day, when they are, according to your own laws,          innocent until proven guilty. Shame on you for so easily, so willingly          giving up the civil rights that your countrywomen and men have fought so          hard to earn. Shame on you for supporting an administration that will          only increase your dependency on foreign oil, while          completely ignoring the potential technological opportunities that could          wean us from this disastrous addiction. Shame on you for re-electing a          president that has maintained a policy of complete and utter disregard          for the environment, at a time when the environment needs relief from          our raping of it more than ever before. Shame on you for not realizing          that ???God appointed me to the task??? and ???God told me to do it??? are very          dangerous justifications for a leader to use - the same kind, in fact,          that Osama Bin Laden used on September 11th. Shame on you for electing          to the position of most powerful person in the world a man whose primary          concern is to serve ??? in his own words ??? the ???haves and have-mores???,          while completely ignoring the ???have-lesses and have-nots???. Shame on you          for electing an administration that could care less about the fact that          it has turned you into the most hated country in the world. Shame on you          for electing as president a man who had the mind-boggling audacity to          criticize and spread deliberate lies about the military service of his          triple-purple-heart-earning opponent when his own service was nothing          but a mark of shame. Shame on you for voting for a man whose personal          buddy, the one that built the paper-trail-less electronic voting          machines, publicly stated that he would ???win Ohio for Bush???. Shame on          you for making Fox News the most watched news source in America when it          is a blatant and unapologetic propaganda machine.  Shame on you for          appointing a man who has maintained close personal and financial ties          with the Saudis and the Bin Ladens for decades to the responsibility of          defending you against Osama and his terrorist network. Shame on you for          letting the world down. Shame on you, America, for closing your mind.​


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 22, 2006)

America's Blinders  
by Howard Zinn  

Now that most Americans no longer believe in the war, now that they no longer trust Bush and his Administration, now that the evidence of deception has become overwhelming (so overwhelming that even the major media, always late, have begun to register indignation), we might ask: How come so many people were so easily fooled?

The question is important because it might help us understand why Americans???members of the media as well as the ordinary citizen???rushed to declare their support as the President was sending troops halfway around the world to Iraq.

A small example of the innocence (or obsequiousness, to be more exact) of the press is the way it reacted to Colin Powell???s presentation in February 2003 to the Security Council, a month before the invasion, a speech which may have set a record for the number of falsehoods told in one talk. In it, Powell confidently rattled off his ???evidence???: satellite photographs, audio records, reports from informants, with precise statistics on how many gallons of this and that existed for chemical warfare. The New York Times was breathless with admiration. The Washington Post editorial was titled ???Irrefutable??? and declared that after Powell???s talk ???it is hard to imagine how anyone could doubt that Iraq possesses weapons of mass destruction.???

It seems to me there are two reasons, which go deep into our national culture, and which help explain the vulnerability of the press and of the citizenry to outrageous lies whose consequences bring death to tens of thousands of people. If we can understand those reasons, we can guard ourselves better against being deceived.

One is in the dimension of time, that is, an absence of historical perspective. The other is in the dimension of space, that is, an inability to think outside the boundaries of nationalism. We are penned in by the arrogant idea that this country is the center of the universe, exceptionally virtuous, admirable, superior.

If we don???t know history, then we are ready meat for carnivorous politicians and the intellectuals and journalists who supply the carving knives. I am not speaking of the history we learned in school, a history subservient to our political leaders, from the much-admired Founding Fathers to the Presidents of recent years. I mean a history which is honest about the past. If we don???t know that history, then any President can stand up to the battery of microphones, declare that we must go to war, and we will have no basis for challenging him. He will say that the nation is in danger, that democracy and liberty are at stake, and that we must therefore send ships and planes to destroy our new enemy, and we will have no reason to disbelieve him.

But if we know some history, if we know how many times Presidents have made similar declarations to the country, and how they turned out to be lies, we will not be fooled. Although some of us may pride ourselves that we were never fooled, we still might accept as our civic duty the responsibility to buttress our fellow citizens against the mendacity of our high officials.

We would remind whoever we can that President Polk lied to the nation about the reason for going to war with Mexico in 1846. It wasn???t that Mexico ???shed American blood upon the American soil,??? but that Polk, and the slave-owning aristocracy, coveted half of Mexico.

We would point out that President McKinley lied in 1898 about the reason for invading Cuba, saying we wanted to liberate the Cubans from Spanish control, but the truth is that we really wanted Spain out of Cuba so that the island could be open to United Fruit and other American corporations. He also lied about the reasons for our war in the Philippines, claiming we only wanted to ???civilize??? the Filipinos, while the real reason was to own a valuable piece of real estate in the far Pacific, even if we had to kill hundreds of thousands of Filipinos to accomplish that.

President Woodrow Wilson???so often characterized in our history books as an ???idealist??????lied about the reasons for entering the First World War, saying it was a war to ???make the world safe for democracy,??? when it was really a war to make the world safe for the Western imperial powers. 

Harry Truman lied when he said the atomic bomb was dropped on Hiroshima because it was ???a military target.??? 

Everyone lied about Vietnam???Kennedy about the extent of our involvement, Johnson about the Gulf of Tonkin, Nixon about the secret bombing of Cambodia, all of them claiming it was to keep South Vietnam free of communism, but really wanting to keep South Vietnam as an American outpost at the edge of the Asian continent.

Reagan lied about the invasion of Grenada, claiming falsely that it was a threat to the United States. 

The elder Bush lied about the invasion of Panama, leading to the death of thousands of ordinary citizens in that country. 

And he lied again about the reason for attacking Iraq in 1991???hardly to defend the integrity of Kuwait (can one imagine Bush heartstricken over Iraq???s taking of Kuwait?), rather to assert U.S. power in the oil-rich Middle East.

Given the overwhelming record of lies told to justify wars, how could anyone listening to the younger Bush believe him as he laid out the reasons for invading Iraq? Would we not instinctively rebel against the sacrifice of lives for oil?

A careful reading of history might give us another safeguard against being deceived. It would make clear that there has always been, and is today, a profound conflict of interest between the government and the people of the United States. This thought startles most people, because it goes against everything we have been taught.

We have been led to believe that, from the beginning, as our Founding Fathers put it in the Preamble to the Constitution, it was ???we the people??? who established the new government after the Revolution. When the eminent historian Charles Beard suggested, a hundred years ago, that the Constitution represented not the working people, not the slaves, but the slaveholders, the merchants, the bondholders, he became the object of an indignant editorial in The New York Times.

Our culture demands, in its very language, that we accept a commonality of interest binding all of us to one another. We mustn???t talk about classes. Only Marxists do that, although James Madison, ???Father of the Constitution,??? said, thirty years before Marx was born that there was an inevitable conflict in society between those who had property and those who did not.

Our present leaders are not so candid. They bombard us with phrases like ???national interest,??? ???national security,??? and ???national defense??? as if all of these concepts applied equally to all of us, colored or white, rich or poor, as if General Motors and Halliburton have the same interests as the rest of us, as if George Bush has the same interest as the young man or woman he sends to war.

Surely, in the history of lies told to the population, this is the biggest lie. In the history of secrets, withheld from the American people, this is the biggest secret: that there are classes with different interests in this country. To ignore that???not to know that the history of our country is a history of slaveowner against slave, landlord against tenant, corporation against worker, rich against poor???is to render us helpless before all the lesser lies told to us by people in power.

If we as citizens start out with an understanding that these people up there???the President, the Congress, the Supreme Court, all those institutions pretending to be ???checks and balances??????do not have our interests at heart, we are on a course towards the truth. Not to know that is to make us helpless before determined liars.

The deeply ingrained belief???no, not from birth but from the educational system and from our culture in general???that the United States is an especially virtuous nation makes us especially vulnerable to government deception. It starts early, in the first grade, when we are compelled to ???pledge allegiance??? (before we even know what that means), forced to proclaim that we are a nation with ???liberty and justice for all.???

And then come the countless ceremonies, whether at the ballpark or elsewhere, where we are expected to stand and bow our heads during the singing of the ???Star-Spangled Banner,??? announcing that we are ???the land of the free and the home of the brave.??? There is also the unofficial national anthem ???God Bless America,??? and you are looked on with suspicion if you ask why we would expect God to single out this one nation???just 5 percent of the world???s population???for his or her blessing.

If your starting point for evaluating the world around you is the firm belief that this nation is somehow endowed by Providence with unique qualities that make it morally superior to every other nation on Earth, then you are not likely to question the President when he says we are sending our troops here or there, or bombing this or that, in order to spread our values???democracy, liberty, and let???s not forget free enterprise???to some God-forsaken (literally) place in the world.

It becomes necessary then, if we are going to protect ourselves and our fellow citizens against policies that will be disastrous not only for other people but for Americans too, that we face some facts that disturb the idea of a uniquely virtuous nation.

These facts are embarrassing, but must be faced if we are to be honest. We must face our long history of ethnic cleansing, in which millions of Indians were driven off their land by means of massacres and forced evacuations. And our long history, still not behind us, of slavery, segregation, and racism. We must face our record of imperial conquest, in the Caribbean and in the Pacific, our shameful wars against small countries a tenth our size: Vietnam, Grenada, Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq. And the lingering memory of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. It is not a history of which we can be proud.

Our leaders have taken it for granted, and planted that belief in the minds of many people, that we are entitled, because of our moral superiority, to dominate the world. At the end of World War II, Henry Luce, with an arrogance appropriate to the owner of Time, Life, and Fortune, pronounced this ???the American century,??? saying that victory in the war gave the United States the right ???to exert upon the world the full impact of our influence, for such purposes as we see fit and by such means as we see fit.???

Both the Republican and Democratic parties have embraced this notion. George Bush, in his Inaugural Address on January 20, 2005, said that spreading liberty around the world was ???the calling of our time.??? Years before that, in 1993, President Bill Clinton, speaking at a West Point commencement, declared: ???The values you learned here . . . will be able to spread throughout this country and throughout the world and give other people the opportunity to live as you have lived, to fulfill your God-given capacities.???

What is the idea of our moral superiority based on? Surely not on our behavior toward people in other parts of the world. Is it based on how well people in the United States live? The World Health Organization in 2000 ranked countries in terms of overall health performance, and the United States was thirty-seventh on the list, though it spends more per capita for health care than any other nation. One of five children in this, the richest country in the world, is born in poverty. There are more than forty countries that have better records on infant mortality. Cuba does better. And there is a sure sign of sickness in society when we lead the world in the number of people in prison???more than two million.

A more honest estimate of ourselves as a nation would prepare us all for the next barrage of lies that will accompany the next proposal to inflict our power on some other part of the world. It might also inspire us to create a different history for ourselves, by taking our country away from the liars and killers who govern it, and by rejecting nationalist arrogance, so that we can join the rest of the human race in the common cause of peace and justice.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 22, 2006)

Good thread:

You may know this site.  I don't read it much, but here it is: 

www.smirkingchimp.com


----------



## topolo (Mar 22, 2006)

missile away.........


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> www.smirkingchimp.com



Ten pounds of liberal bullshitin a five pound bag jeeze. As for this article is complete and total crap. First to shock everyone to read on they put this ludicris statment "Shame on you, America. Shame on you for electing a president who believes that a nine year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby" is false. The rest is disgustingly wrong and inapporiate


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahem!

Too Long!


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ten pounds of liberal bullshitin a five pound bag jeeze. As for this article is complete and total crap. First to shock everyone to read on they put this ludicris statment "Shame on you, America. Shame on you for electing *a president who believes that a nine year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby" is false.* The rest is disgustingly wrong and inapporiate


It is 100% true son......this is not Fox News so stop spinning the truth..


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ten pounds of liberal bullshitin a five pound bag jeeze. As for this article is complete and total crap. First to shock everyone to read on they put this ludicris statment "Shame on you, America. Shame on you for electing a president who believes that a nine year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby" is false. The rest is disgustingly wrong and inapporiate



I agree that it was delivered in a cheesy way, but its content was true as far as I can tell. I didn't see anything in that article that can be said was false. If it is bullshit, please pick out the false statements and link me to a credible source that can prove otherwise. 
Oh that is right, you can't. Nevermind!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ten pounds of liberal bullshitin a five pound bag jeeze.




Now, does the bag itself weigh 5 lbs, or is that the capacity of the bag?  If it's the capacity, I have a feeling you are going to have a lot of trouble getting ten pounds of shit in there.  Unless of course it is a bag for feathers, that would be a pretty big bag, I imagine 5lbs of feathers would be huge.  Then, of course, you would have to take into account the elasticity of the bag.  Is it a burlap sack, or is it a hefty bag?  You may be able to squeeze it into a heavy duty Hefty bag, I would recommend one of the black ones for cosmetic sake.  The one with the ties would be optimal, but not necessary.

There seem to be a lot of variables that need to be discussed regarding this bag before we go putting 10lbs of shit into it.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 23, 2006)

Bleeding heart liberals...


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 23, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Bleeding heart liberals...



What really bothers me is that they just won't die.  With all the bleeding they do, you'd think they'd have to courtesy to DIE.  That right there proves there's something wrong with them.  Anything that can bleed for that long and not die is not human.  Non-humans should be sent back from whence they came.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

They don't need to die....Its the Row effect.
We should keep abortion legal so the libs can kill off their offspring before they can vote


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Non-humans should be sent back from whence they came.




Aren't you like 400 years old.  People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Aren't you like 400 years old.  People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.



Read your Bible son.  People have been living to the ripe old age of 1,000 for centuries.  And think about this, I'll still be able to reproduce well into my 800's.

Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




Ahahahahahahha, now that's funny.


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

God bless America, the most benevolent nation the world has ever seen..


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

I continue to have large volume ejaculations.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> God bless America, the most benevolent nation the world has ever seen..
























America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..



I also have jock itch.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a question for all the Bush haters...

Does it make you mad when you talk about him or hear about him...honestly, do you get pissed off?

I have some lib friends and anti gov't friends and they get soooo emotional when the hear/speak about him.

That sucks for them b/c all their bitching and 49% of voters bitching is futile.


----------



## god hand (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..


So much blasphemy...........When will people learn to think before they talk (or type)


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I have a question for all the Bush haters...
> 
> Does it make you mad when you talk about him or hear about him...honestly, do you get pissed off?
> 
> ...




So your whinnng about someone else whining.  I'm sure those dying children are whining.


Not even 49% of the population voted.  What you talkin' bout?


----------



## creed (Mar 23, 2006)

Foremanrules...Please tell me why you do not just leave? I want an honest answer. If you hate this country so much why don't you leave. We about 10 million less of you here. Then things would be better. Perhaps you should change your user name to traitor.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

creed said:
			
		

> Foremanrules...Please tell me why you do not just leave? I want an honest answer. If you hate this country so much why don't you leave. We about 10 million less of you here. Then things would be better. Perhaps you should change your user name to traitor.




True Story, anyone who doesn't agree with their government is a terrorist, or should I say jew.  


If you go by bush's approval rating, about 76% of the country should leave.  Then if you educated the rest, everyone but 1% would be gone.


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, anyone who doesn't agree with their government is a terrorist, or should I say jew.
> 
> 
> If you go by bush's approval rating, about 76% of the country should leave. Then if you educated the rest, everyone but 1% would be gone.


 
It isn't about george bush, he just said he thinks america is the most evil and arrogant nation.

Read.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So your whinnng about someone else whining.  I'm sure those dying children are whining.
> 
> 
> Not even 49% of the population voted.  What you talkin' bout?


big dyl...49% of voters....not gross population.

I'm pretty sure our voting turnout is around 30%

I don't even know why I'm talking to you...I ususally avoid your threads and comments.


I'll read a Kefe thread before I read your garbage


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I agree that it was delivered in a cheesy way, but its content was true as far as I can tell. I didn't see anything in that article that can be said was false. If it is bullshit, please pick out the false statements and link me to a credible source that can prove otherwise.
> Oh that is right, you can't. Nevermind!



*Shame on you, America. Shame on you for electing a president who believes that a nine year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby*

Bush supports the following principles concerning abortion:
Should be legal only in cases of incest, rape, or when the life of the woman is endangered
Should be limited by waiting periods and parental notification requirements  Prohibit partial-birth abortion.
Bush says, ???The Supreme Court has decided [the key issues]. The best public policy is to encourage fewer abortions through strong adoption laws and giving children a clear pro-abstinence message.???
Source: Vote Smart NPAT 1998 Jul 2, 1998 

*This culture of life that subjects at least 27 billion innocent animals (4 and half times the entire human population on Earth) to a drawn-out, torturous death every year in the U.S. alone.*

What is this? Damn George Bush for Americans who like to hunt and eat meat.

*Shame on you for making Fox News the most watched news source in America when it is a blatant and unapologetic propaganda machine*

HAHAHAHA this a downright joke I guess this person has been brainwashed by the rest of the leftist media to even see straight.

*Shame on you for stubbornly refusing to see that this ???president???, in a span of four short years, has done more damage to you and to your fellow nations than any other president before him.*

James Buchanan


Where is the sources in this article?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

True Story, looks like Pepper deleted Foremans Cheney Thread.



Censorship0wn3d.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

creed said:
			
		

> Foremanrules...*Please tell me why you do not just leave*? I want an honest answer. If you hate this country so much why don't you leave. We about 10 million less of you here. Then things would be better. Perhaps you should change your user name to traitor.


That is a stupid and lazy question....you have so much censorship in America now you want all that don't obey to move out...LMAO..

Go lick the boots of your master....*SLAVE*


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, looks like Pepper deleted Foremans Cheney Thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Censorship0wn3d.


What Cheney thread


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2006)

No shame on me I voted the other way.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What Cheney thread





I mean Rumsfeld... same difference:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1299496


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I mean Rumsfeld... same difference:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1299496



*This one????*

*Rumsfeld: Iraqis Now Capable Of Conducting War Without U.S. Assistance*

 	      	           March 17, 2006  	  		  	      
 	  WASHINGTON, DC???Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld said Monday that escalating violence in Iraq demonstrates that the Iraqi population is now capable of waging the Iraq war without outside military aid, and pronounced the American mission there "a complete success."






Rumsfeld lauds Iraqis' progress in making war.

  "Over the last month, the Iraqis have been fighting like you wouldn't believe," said Rumsfeld in a press conference at the Pentagon. "New Iraqis are joining the war every day???so many, in fact, that we don't know where they all came from. It's almost as if they came out of nowhere."
   "The scope and intensity of the combat in Iraq is such that I believe the presence of American forces in the country will no longer be required to help the Iraqi people plummet into meaningless violence," Rumsfeld added.
   Rumsfeld had harsh words for what he called the "cowardly and small-minded opposition" to American involvement in the region. 
   "Critics of this war who said we couldn't inspire the Iraqi people to stand up and fight for themselves have been proven wrong," Rumsfeld said, gesturing toward a map displaying conflict across the entire nation. "There was the stubborn perception that after greeting us as liberators, the Iraqis had no fight in them, and couldn't effectively defend their interests. Without our presence on their soil, I doubt most Iraqis would ever have lifted a finger or picked up a gun at all. Now, there's almost no stopping them."
    A Department of Defense analysis released Monday gave the Iraqi combatants high marks for morale, tenacity, and unit cohesiveness, and noted "outstanding improvement" in the following areas: improvised explosive manufacturing, roadside-bomb concealment, sniping, checkpoint attacking, civilian massacres, mosque destruction, and guerrilla-style ambush. 
   "The average Iraqi fighter has made remarkable progress and we are very proud," said Lt. Col. Bailey Whitman, a spokesman for coalition forces stationed in Baghdad. "In the past several weeks, people across Iraq have, in a systematic way unthinkable just three years ago, overrun both Shi'a and Sunni neighborhoods with devastating results. This is an out-and-out success by the standards of the modern American military."
   The lieutenant colonel's remarks were cut short when a rocket-propelled grenade detonated outside his briefing room, spraying him with dust and pulverized glass. Brushing off his jacket, Whitman gestured to the jagged gash in the wall and smiled. "The Iraqis are doing just fine on their own." 





Iraqi citizens, inspired by the U.S. military presence, prepare for war.

  According to Commanding General George W. Casey, the Iraqi people are filling their role as models for independence in the Middle East. "We helped them get rid of a dictator, they held successful elections, they're writing a constitution, and, just like in our Civil War, brother has taken up arms against brother," Casey said. "After five to 10 years of unspeakable brutality and bloodshed, they'll be well on their way to a full-fledged democracy." 
   Rumsfeld, however, sought to reassure the Iraqi people that despite their rapid improvement, the U.S. would not abandon them.
    "We've accomplished a lot," Rumsfeld said. "But there's still so much to take from the people of this rich country, and we're not going to pack up and leave just because they're doing so well on their own. We look forward to working very, very closely with Iraq, once there's a friendly government in place that we can do business with."
   Added Rumsfeld: "We plan to be around for a long, long time."


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *This one????*
> 
> *Rumsfeld: Iraqis Now Capable Of Conducting War Without U.S. Assistance*
> 
> ...





Yeah, or at least I can't access it.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, or at least I can't access it.




Yes, I don't see it anymore......How *lame*. If a person deleted it they could have some class and send me a PM telling me why and also asking that I do not re-post it..


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes, I don't see it anymore......How *lame*. If a person deleted it they could have some class and send me a PM telling me why and also asking that I do not re-post it..




True Story, I have a feeling it was Pepper.  

That's just sad.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

How much left does he have? 2 years?


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> God bless America, the most benevolent nation the world has ever seen..


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

>




True Story, too bad dead iraqi children can't be staged the same way.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How much left does he have? 2 years?


He has infinite, you see he'll declare a state of emergency on Nov. 1, 2008 and claim that the elections need to be postponed indefinitely and then proceed with his dictatorship.  No one will argue it since he is a prophet of heaven.


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, too bad dead iraqi children can't be staged the same way.


 
Yeah I bet they had a knife in their back forcing them to look happy.

You're the type of person who hopes things go wrong, who only sees the bad in something, simply because the politics of the man running the show differ from you.  You're so blinded by your hatred, for whatever reason, that you can't even acknowledge our armed forces are doing good work, it had to be staged right?  They can't possibly like our troops, who are trying to protect them from the psycho's blowing up markets and schools right?

You live in the most powerful, most benevolent, and richest nation in the world, so cheer up.  How can you not appreciate how great this country is and what great things we have done in our short history.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..



why don't you move then.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> why don't you move then.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1300234&postcount=32



A bit uncreative son.....and a bit late...


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

I didn't say it was original.  Its a typical response, and you can't answer it.  If you don't like it, why don't you leave?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 23, 2006)

Fuck America, fuck the system and fuck the people I'm going out for mine cause everyone else it out for thiers.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I didn't say it was original.  Its a typical response, and you can't answer it.  If you don't like it, why don't you leave?


You have my answer son, if you don't understand it PM min0 lee and she will explain it to you.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You have my answer son, if you don't understand it PM min0 lee and she will explain it to you.



ok son.  you actually didn't answer the question son.  i don't really give a fuck either way son.  I just know that if I was somewhere I hated I would just leave son.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ok son.  you actually didn't answer the question son.  i don't really give a fuck either way son.  I just know that if I was somewhere I hated I would just leave son.* Please do...Please..*


Did min0 lee explain it to you yet Son ????


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ok son. you actually didn't answer the question son. i don't really give a fuck either way son. I just know that if I was somewhere I hated I would just leave son.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

well i dont live in america but the general thought on americans is that they talk to slow,,and u could fall asleep waiting for them to finish a sentence,,there leaders are ignorant and have far too much power,,ignorance and power do not mix,,look at mike tyson,,,,,,,but to be perfectly honest your all fucked in the head!!!! how the hell did u vote that clown in to be president,??????? some of the laws and shit over there are fucked ,,everyone there has an opinion on everything ,,and its usually 90% wrong,,,,i think the average intellegence of americans is extremely low,,,which probably has something to do with how slow they are,,when the teachers speak at a rate of 3 sentences an hour how much is the kid gonna learn???? one day america will get whats comming to it,,,,what goes around comes around how many deaths are america responsible for????? heheheeh what goes around comes around


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> ok son. you actually didn't answer the question son. i don't really give a fuck either way son. *I just know that if I was somewhere I hated I would just leave son*.


 
Can you answer this one for me Clemson? If you were in a place where no one really liked you would you stay?


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can you answer this one for me Clemson? If you were in a place where no one really liked you would you stay?


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

he is trying to talk down to you foreman he is calling you son,,,,KICK HIS ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> well i dont live in america but the general thought on americans is that they talk to slow,,and u could fall asleep waiting for them to finish a sentence,,there leaders are ignorant and have far too much power,,ignorance and power do not mix,,look at mike tyson,,,,,,,but to be perfectly honest your all fucked in the head!!!! how the hell did u vote that clown in to be president,??????? some of the laws and shit over there are fucked ,,everyone there has an opinion on everything ,,and its usually 90% wrong,,,,i think the average intellegence of americans is extremely low,,,which probably has something to do with how slow they are,,when the teachers speak at a rate of 3 sentences an hour how much is the kid gonna learn???? one day america will get whats comming to it,,,,what goes around comes around how many deaths are america responsible for????? heheheeh what goes around comes around


 
Right, we're the ones with low intelligence.  The irony of your post, that looks like it was written by a 9 year old, calling us stupid is hilarious.

You've demonstrated you have no clue about 1) our laws 2) our government 3) our leaders 4) our people.

Just another idiot demonstrating why we shouldn't even bother with other countries.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Yeah I bet they had a knife in their back forcing them to look happy.
> 
> You're the type of person who hopes things go wrong, who only sees the bad in something, simply because the politics of the man running the show differ from you.  You're so blinded by your hatred, for whatever reason, that you can't even acknowledge our armed forces are doing good work, it had to be staged right?  They can't possibly like our troops, who are trying to protect them from the psycho's blowing up markets and schools right?
> 
> You live in the most powerful, most benevolent, and richest nation in the world, so cheer up.  How can you not appreciate how great this country is and what great things we have done in our short history.




You're putting words in my mouth.  I never said anything negative against soldiers who are over there.  They are just doing their job, for the most part.

Other than that, yeah, alot of things are staged in Iraq.  It happens all the time and is not a suprise at all.  Were all those pictures staged?  Probably not, but they don't cancel out what has happened there, and they don't make it right either.

Our troops aren't there to protect anyone specifically. They are securing strategic areas in the country, and can be credited with the humanitarian quest as a bonus.  Although it does make some good video footage to cancel out everything else that is never shown, or spoken of in the mainstream media.

The biggest issue is the lies that got us there.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Can you answer this one for me Clemson? If you were in a place where no one really liked you would you stay?



Answer me this one.  Do you think by following me to every single thread I post in you are going to accomplish anything?  

Hey min0, I posted some more over on antsmarching.org; you might want to go over there and start reading all those posts.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Answer me this one. Do you think by following me to every single thread I post in you are going to accomplish anything?
> 
> Hey min0, I posted some more over on antsmarching.org; you might want to go over there and start reading all those posts.


 
I did and I was shocked to find your girlfriend has left you for a black man.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I mean Rumsfeld... same difference:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1299496



They deleted it because you sick fucks were posting pictures of children that had been mangled in the most disgusting way. Nobody on this board wanted to see that shit. Most people know what happens during war. We have all had to watch old footage of what happened to WWI and WWII combatants. We have seen videos of images of innocent children burned into walls, nothing left after they were vaporized by the atom bomb. 
You were just being a childish little faggot posting one picture after another for no point other than to get attention.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Answer me this one.  Do you think by following me to every single thread I post in you are going to accomplish anything?
> 
> Hey min0, I posted some more over on antsmarching.org; you might want to go over there and start reading all those posts.





You're a pathetic and sad individual.  Please seek help.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I did and I was shocked to find your girlfriend has left you for a black man.



you are so pathetic.  how long did it take you to do that?  not as long as it took you to read all 6000+ posts I have on the internet under this name.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> They deleted it because you sick fucks were posting pictures of children that had been mangled in the most disgusting way. Nobody on this board wanted to see that shit. Most people know what happens during war. We have all had to watch old footage of what happened to WWI and WWII combatants. We have seen videos of images of innocent children burned into walls, nothing left after they were vaporized by the atom bomb.
> You were just being a childish little faggot posting one picture after another for no point other than to get attention.


Then delete the offensive pictures....makes no sence to delete a thread because some one else posted pics that might be offensive to children.....bottom line it was a political move and very closed minded.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> They deleted it because you sick fucks were posting pictures of children that had been mangled in the most disgusting way. Nobody on this board wanted to see that shit. Most people know what happens during war. We have all had to watch old footage of what happened to WWI and WWII combatants. We have seen videos of images of innocent children burned into walls, nothing left after they were vaporized by the atom bomb.
> You were just being a childish little faggot posting one picture after another for no point other than to get attention.




True Story, because it's a "war," that automatically justifies it.  Oh, no, please don't show me these pictures, let me live my happy life and pretend nothing has happened.  Iraq War II is equal to WWII.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> you are so pathetic. how long did it take you to do that? not as long as it took you to read all 6000+ posts I have on the internet under this name.


 
I didn't, she's into that jungle fever stuff.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

The best part about you Min0, is that you will spend 10 or 20 yours reading what I post on other forums, altering pictures I posted of my cat...etc.

then when I make a thread dedicated to you, you go crying to a moderator and ask that it get closed.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Then delete the offensive pictures....makes no sence to delete a thread because some one else posted pics that might be offensive to children.....bottom line it was a political move and very closed minded.



Yeah you right that the post didn't have to be deleted, only the pictures. But the mods probably saw it and said why fucking bother.
I agree with 90% of what you were saying. I think the post had merit. It was fucknut posting the pictures of the kids that pissed me off. I didn't even report the thread. I saw those pictures and literily had to take some sleeping pills to pass the fuck out to take my mind off of them. Maybe I am a pussy for being that way, but I have a soft spot for kids and I wish nothing bad could happen to them. 
Foreman, I think you are a smart guy. So, I am surprised that you don't understand why those pictures had pissed off enough people to have the mods delete the thread.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> The best part about you Min0, is that you will spend 10 or 20 yours reading what I post on other forums, altering pictures I posted of my cat...etc.
> 
> then when I make a thread dedicated to you, you go crying to a moderator and ask that it get closed.


 

I spent what ...5 minutes and sorry but I never cried about that thread, in fact I liked it. Too bad I wasn't around to post in it.
.

Your girl looks good in black. Or is it black in her.... 
Something like that.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, because it's a "war," that automatically justifies it.  Oh, no, please don't show me these pictures, let me live my happy life and pretend nothing has happened.  Iraq War II is equal to WWII.



I know what the fuck wars you mother fucker. I know what child rape is too. Would you show pictures of 6 year-old girls and boys being raped in the ass to make the point that pedofillia is wrong? Would you show a video of women being raped in a back alley to make the point that fucked up shit happens in inner cities. I bet you would. The fucked up part is you would do it just for the shock value, just like you did in Foreman's thread.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I know what the fuck wars you mother fucker. I know what child rape is too. Would you show pictures of 6 year-old girls and boys being raped in the ass to make the point that pedofillia is wrong? Would you show a video of women being raped in a back alley to make the point that fucked up shit happens in inner cities. I bet you would. The fucked up part is you would do it just for the shock value, just like you did in Foreman's thread.




You said you knew what war was then immediately changed subjects to child rape which is not even relevent.  Please stick to the topic and don't resort to foul language.  Kthx.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I spent what ...5 minutes and sorry but I never cried about that thread, in fact I liked it. Too bad I wasn't around to post in it.
> .
> 
> Your girl looks good in black. Or is it black in her....
> Something like that.



lame

Do you have a girlfriend min0?  are you a 32 year old virgin?  thats what I would guess, seeing the thousands of pictures of girls you have on your hard drive that you upload into the gallery, and the hundreds of hours of free time you have to go read my posts on other forums...


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> lame
> 
> Do you have a girlfriend min0? are you a 32 year old virgin? thats what I would guess, seeing the thousands of pictures of girls you have on your hard drive that you upload into the gallery, and the hundreds of hours of free time you have to go read my posts on other forums...


 
You are my girlfriend.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You said you knew what war was then immediately changed subjects to child rape which is not even relevent.  Please stick to the topic and don't resort to foul language.  Kthx.



It is called a comparison, also known as an analogy. I guess that is just totally over your head apparently. Go ahead and run from the point. Don't read my post for its content, but rather look for any loop-hole to avoid the message. Can you answer the question? Are you avoiding the question because you are afraid to answer it? Let me break it down for you. And, don't run from the questions like a little bitch this time.

I'll ask again.
Would you show pictures of kids being sexually molested to make the point that the Catholic Church did terrible things?
Would you show videos of women being raped and murdered to make the point that inner cities need more cops for the protection of its citizens?
Both of those statements are true of course, but nobody in their right mind would do this out of RESPECT for the victims.
Why would you show pictures of kids being half blown apart, killed, and mangled to show that war is "evil"?
You have no respect for anyone. I think that you are a childish brat.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Answer me this one. Do you think by following me to every single thread I post in you are going to accomplish anything?
> 
> Hey min0, I posted some more over on antsmarching.org; you might want to go over there and start reading all those posts.


 
Oh my god Clemson, you dirty dog you. 
As I was googling your name I found your other forum, my we have our secrets don't we.  

http://justusboys.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1222325#post1222325


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh my god Clemson, you dirty dog you.
> As I was googling your name I found your other forum, my we have our secrets don't we.
> 
> http://justusboys.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1222325#post1222325



and how long did that take you?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> They deleted it because you sick fucks were posting pictures of children that had been mangled in the most disgusting way. Nobody on this board wanted to see that shit. Most people know what happens during war. We have all had to watch old footage of what happened to WWI and WWII combatants. We have seen videos of images of innocent children burned into walls, nothing left after they were vaporized by the atom bomb.
> You were just being a childish little faggot posting one picture after another for no point other than to get attention.




Actually, it was one of the random posts by Foreman or BigDyl we will be randomly removing to fuck with them just because we can.

Truthfully, I recommended that it be removed because of the pictures.  I don't want to see that shit, and I know that I don't have to click the thread, but it's also disrespectful to the dead.  We could have deleted just the pictures, but why waste our time because you have no tact?  

BTW, I am disappointed in you all, I fully expected Jodi to get the brunt of this blow, Pepper was an obvious SECOND choice.  And he didn't delete it, but I know who did.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2006)

It took me about 5 minutes to find your new forum silly boy. 

How long have you been getting your fudge packed girlie boy?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It took me about 5 minutes to find your new forum silly boy.
> 
> How long have you been getting your fudge pack girlie boy?




A couple of years...Oh wait, that wasn't for me, was it?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Oh my god Clemson, you dirty dog you.
> As I was googling your name I found your other forum, my we have our secrets don't we.
> 
> http://justusboys.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1222325#post1222325


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> It is called a comparison, also known as an analogy. I guess that is just totally over your head apparently. Go ahead and run from the point. Don't read my post for its content, but rather look for any loop-hole to avoid the message. Can you answer the question? Are you avoiding the question because you are afraid to answer it? Let me break it down for you. And, don't run from the questions like a little bitch this time.
> 
> I'll ask again.
> Would you show pictures of kids being sexually molested to make the point that the Catholic Church did terrible things?
> ...




Like I said, you are trying to change the subject with your "analogies."  They don't even compare.  Children aren't raped on a massive scale.  However, people die in a massive scale in a "war."

Alot of people don't even believe civilians are dying, as it is not covered in the mainstream media.  Just because "war happens," doesn't make it right, and doesn't mean people can hide from reality, because I showed it to them.  The point is, if it makes you so sick, maybe you won't support it.  Kind of like if you developed cancer from being a smoker your whole life.  Hey, I learned an analogy!  

True Story, you're still using foul language like you're morally superior in some way.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't think there is a single person on the planet who doesn't know civilians are dying.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Like I said, you are trying to change the subject with your "analogies."  They don't even compare.  Children aren't raped on a massive scale.  However, people die in a massive scale in a "war."
> 
> Alot of people don't even believe civilians are dying, as it is not covered in the mainstream media.  Just because "war happens," doesn't make it right, and doesn't mean people can hide from reality, because I showed it to them.  The point is, if it makes you so sick, maybe you won't support it.  Kind of like if you developed cancer from being a smoker your whole life.  Hey, I learned an analogy!
> 
> True Story, you're still using foul language like you're morally superior in some way.



I am not morally superior dude, nor do I believe myself to be. I am probably not even morally adequate. I am extremely rebellious in the fact that my philosophy is:
"Live and let live, until someone tries to impose their will on me, then it becomes time for war!" I am the kind of guy that can become extremely mean and dangerous if someone tries to control or manipulate me and that isn't good. Even ToughOldMan said I was vengeful, which he was right. 
Did sadam impose his will on me? Nope. Did sadam impose his will on the US? Nope. 
We shouldn't have been over there. If I put myself into their place I easily understand why there are so many over there still and always will hate us.
I agree with Foreman's and your thought processes, I just didn't like how you did it. I felt from seeing those pictures the same as I would have felt about seeing pictures of kids being abused or women being raped. We know this stuff exist, but what can I do about it? 
I voted against Bush. Thats about all I could do. I mean there is a point where if he finally goes to far I would join up with some sort of rebellion and try to kill him, but he hasn't come close to that point. As a matter of fact, I haven't even seen proof of where is has even broken the law.


Point being, the pictures were beyond the point of tasteless. They were sickening.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am probably not even morally adaqute.




That's great, BigDyl is not even socially adequate so you guys have something to talk about.


----------



## busyLivin (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> well i dont live in america but the general thought on americans is that they talk to slow,,and u could fall asleep waiting for them to finish a sentence,,there leaders are ignorant and have far too much power,,ignorance and power do not mix,,look at mike tyson,,,,,,,but to be perfectly honest your all fucked in the head!!!! how the hell did u vote that clown in to be president,??????? some of the laws and shit over there are fucked ,,everyone there has an opinion on everything ,,and its usually 90% wrong,,,,i think the average intellegence of americans is extremely low,,,which probably has something to do with how slow they are,,when the teachers speak at a rate of 3 sentences an hour how much is the kid gonna learn???? one day america will get whats comming to it,,,,what goes around comes around how many deaths are america responsible for????? heheheeh what goes around comes around



next time at least try to sound intelligent when attacking someone else's intelligence.


----------



## MyK (Mar 23, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> next time at least try to sound intelligent when attacking someone else's intelligence.



just ignore that fool, he isnt worth the energy it takes to read his posts!


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> just ignore that fool, he isnt worth the energy it takes to read his posts!


mwahahhahahah and thats comming from you ,,thats funny shit


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> next time at least try to sound intelligent when attacking someone else's intelligence.


hey man my grammer may not be the best,,and my punctuation is crap,,i left school at 13 to become a carreer criminal,,,,but i would still be more intellegent than 70% of americans


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

and 100% of canadians


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> hey man my grammer may not be the best,,and my punctuation is crap,,i left school at 13 to become a carreer criminal,,,,but i would still be more intellegent than 70% of americans


The fact that GWB is the president proves that most Americans are idiots.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The fact that GWB is the president proves that most Americans are idiots.


exactly!!!!!


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> exactly!!!!!




right


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> exactly!!!!!



R U jealous that so many "idiots"  are the most innovative, wealthy, and powerful nation.

We must have done it by mistake


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

oh yeah america the great success story bmwahahhahahaahahaha
50% obesity rates
10% homosexuals
gerry springer !!!!
filling the world with absolute shit
without america the world would be a better place


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

100% of the anti-american hate spewing people I've encountered, are pretty screwed up individuals. We must be doing something right for so many whack-jobs to hate us (including Mr. "I dropped out @ 13 to become a career criminal).

Edit:  He continues to prove my point in the above post.


----------



## brogers (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> oh yeah america the great success story bmwahahhahahaahahaha
> 50% obesity rates
> 10% homosexuals
> gerry springer !!!!
> ...


 
Much better no doubt.  I'm sure the world would be much better off with out the contributions of America and our scientific advancements.  I'm also sure the world would have been much better if America had not fought in WWI, WWII, and stood up to the USSR.

You are filled with jealousy-driven hatred.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> oh yeah america the great success story bmwahahhahahaahahaha
> 50% obesity rates
> 10% homosexuals
> gerry springer !!!!
> ...



I'll agree w/ on a lot of us being fat fuckers...60% are overweight.

10% homos WTF...where did you read that?  Even if were that...so what?

Gerry...you mean Jerry

OK you got us on the Jerry thing.


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> 100% of the anti-american hate spewing people I've encountered, are pretty screwed up individuals.* We must be doing something right for so many whack-jobs to hate us *(including Mr. "I dropped out @ 13 to become a career criminal).
> 
> Edit:  He continues to prove my point in the above post.


To be proud that 90% of the world hates your country says a lot about you.....and it aint good son..


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> Much better no doubt.  I'm sure the world would be much better off with out the contributions of America and our scientific advancements.  I'm also sure the world would have been much better if America had not fought in WWI, WWII, and stood up to the USSR.
> 
> You are filled with jealousy-driven hatred.


um the russians were on your side during world war 2 man mwahahahaha


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

I think 90% might be a bit inflated....more like 85%

People across the world at least non muslim states do not hate us..the people.  Most educated people can differ b/t the population and the gov't.

My experiences abroad showed me how much people still look up to America...and they LOVE our business.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I think 90% might be a bit inflated....more like 85%
> 
> People across the world at least non muslim states do not hate us..the people.  Most educated people can differ b/t the population and the gov't.
> 
> My experiences abroad showed me how much people still look up to America...and they LOVE our business.


can u fuckers stop sending us your mormons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I think 90% might be a bit inflated....more like 85%
> 
> People across the world at least non muslim states do not hate us..the people.  Most educated people can differ b/t the population and the gov't.
> 
> My experiences abroad showed me how much people still look up to America...and they LOVE our business.


90% is a guess; I have travled to many Countries and most of the peoiple despised Americans...sad thing is we got nothing but love from most of them......American tourists usually act like assholes....much like the American Government.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 90% is a guess; I have travled to many Countries and most of the peoiple despised Americans...sad thing is we got nothing but love from most of them......American tourists usually act like assholes....much like the American Government.



we do have a rep of being loud and obnoxious drunks, but I saw nothing but admiration.

maybe its b/c most of the people I met were under 30...


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> can u fuckers stop sending us your mormons!!!!!!!!!



 They are a little wierd.

So the mormons are infiltrating Canada eh?


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> 100% of the anti-american hate spewing people I've encountered, are pretty screwed up individuals. We must be doing something right for so many whack-jobs to hate us (including Mr. "I dropped out @ 13 to become a career criminal).
> 
> Edit:  He continues to prove my point in the above post.


yeah i did drop out @ 13 now i have a successfull business,,,,im living the american dream mwahaahahahaha


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> They are a little wierd.
> 
> So the mormons are infiltrating Canada eh?


how dare u call me a canadian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there worse than americans look at myk,,,,,im australian


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

what do you do aces?


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

ok i know ill cop some shit for this but me and my girlfriend own a cleaning business


----------



## GFR (Mar 23, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> we do have a rep of being loud and obnoxious drunks, but I saw nothing but admiration.
> 
> maybe its b/c most of the people I met were under 30...


Actually almost none of the American tourists I run into are drunk at all, but I don't take trips to Cancun or other drinking Vacations.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Actually almost none of the American tourists I run into are drunk at all, but I don't take trips to Cancun or other drinking Vacations.



either do I...THat was the rep I was told in France/Belgium/Luxembourg/Holland/Greece.

Almost all of the Americans tourists or students I knew where loud...some of which were with me


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ok i know ill cop some shit for this but me and my girlfriend own a cleaning business


my mistake about the Cananda thing mate.

If you dropped out at 13 who cares...you have things rolling w/ your business.

IMO the point of getting an education is to make money...if you can do it w/ any then more power to you.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 23, 2006)

say the first 5 things that come into you head when u hear the word america
crap
redneck
george w
war
mcdonalds

now ill do austrlalia
sun 
sea 
beach
babes
relax


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> say the first 5 things that come into you head when u hear the word america
> crap
> redneck
> george w
> ...



I'll agree with you on the Aussie words...no way w/ the war/crap in the US though.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd use aggressive and finance instead.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> oh yeah america the great success story bmwahahhahahaahahaha
> 50% obesity rates
> 10% homosexuals
> gerry springer !!!!
> ...



To hate an entire country based on what little exposure you have had to us is pretty fucking ignorant. That is one huge generalization. That is exactly the amount of ignorance that Americans show when they assume all arabs are terrorists or our enemy. It is the same amount of ignorance that people show when Americans assume the rest of the world wants our fucking interference into their culture. 
Guess what dipshit; morons are fucking everywhere, so whether they are from here or from there is of no consequence. And, the US doesn't fucking have anymore Homosexuals than any other country. We are just open minded enough for the Gays to feel comfortable enough to be themselves. "10%", what a fucking idiot! You just pulled that number out of your ass, didn't you?  The Trust for America's Health and the New York Times both did separate studies and reported that our obesity rate is around 23%. Where the fuck did you get 50%? I know you reached back into your ass to get that one too. I agree that our culture is lazy for the most part, but we are still some of the most ambitious and industrious people in the world.

Our problem is that we are simply more powerful than any other country, and we squander our power. Don't even try to bring in that China bullshit, because we can successfully bomb the shit out of China until it was nothing more than a barren wasteland. I will make another positive point about our country, and that is we could have done much worse with our power. We didn't take over smaller countries just because we wanted what they had. We always rebuild countries after we destroy them. Nobody else fucking does that. Just look at Japan and see how the US whooped the shit out of them, and then rebuilt their economy. Now they are an economic powerhouse.
The US has the strongest economy in the world, because it was built on the perfect foundation, Capitalism. I look at many of the European country's infrastructures caving in. France is going under, and I laugh my ass off. Socialism is going to kill those countries eventually, because it isn't just the US that is getting lazy, but rather the entire world. Socialism does not do well when the citizens of those countries become unmotivated. Who will be motivated to excel when Joe blow down the street gets the same benefits that you do even when you work twice as hard as him. 

Am I responsible for any of the US's proudest achievements? No.
Is the current US government responsible for any of the US's proudest achievements? No. Most of what we have was already here when we were born with the exception of a few new technologies which were mostly brought in by foreign companies setting up shop here to escape governments even shittier than ours.


Man, I have drank too much coffee and completely gone off on a rant about everything and nothing.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> To hate an entire country based on what little exposure you have had to us is pretty fucking ignorant. That is one huge generalization. That is exactly the amount of ignorance that Americans show when they assume all arabs are terrorists or our enemy. It is the same amount of ignorance that people show when Americans assume the rest of the world wants our fucking interference into their culture.
> Guess what dipshit; morons are fucking everywhere, so whether they are from here or from there is of no consequence. And, the US doesn't fucking have anymore Homosexuals than any other country. We are just open minded enough for the Gays to feel comfortable enough to be themselves. "10%", what a fucking idiot! You just pulled that number out of your ass, didn't you?  The Trust for America's Health and the New York Times both did separate studies and reported that our obesity rate is around 23%. Where the fuck did you get 50%? I know you reached back into your ass to get that one too. I agree that our culture is lazy for the most part, but we are still some of the most ambitious and industrious people in the world.
> 
> Our problem is that we are simply more powerful than any other country, and we squander our power. Don't even try to bring in that China bullshit, because we can successfully bomb the shit out of China until it was nothing more than a barren wasteland. I will make another positive point about our country, and that is we could have done much worse with our power. We didn't take over smaller countries just because we wanted what they had. We always rebuild countries after we destroy them. Nobody else fucking does that. Just look at Japan and see how the US whooped the shit out of them, and then rebuilt their economy. Now they are an economic powerhouse.
> ...




Don't even try to bring in that China bullshit, because we can successfully bomb the shit out of China until it was nothing more than a barren wasteland. I will make another positive point about our country,,,,,,thats one hell of a positive point about a country!!!! hehehe,,,,,hang on man ill be back in a minuite my kangaroo just got back from the shop,,with the milk


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

one day the americans will push their luck too far ,,,,think of a bunch of people on an island everyone of these people represent a country,,,,the american is the biggest toughest guy there with the brain of a camel,,,he is going around kicking other peoples asses because he doesnt agree with their beleifs and way about things,,,2 or 3 guys will eventually band together to put a stop to this idiot!!,,,,,,,another words,,give it time and u fuckers will annoy russia and some european countries and get fucked up,,,,mark my words ,,,,the sad thing is that we being australia will more than likely follow u idiots into the slaughter


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> Don't even try to bring in that China bullshit, because we can successfully bomb the shit out of China until it was nothing more than a barren wasteland. I will make another positive point about our country,,,,,,thats one hell of a positive point about a country!!!! hehehe,,,,,hang on man ill be back in a minuite my kangaroo just got back from the shop,,with the milk



Yeah, we are the strongest force in the world. I call that positive. If I were the strongest guy in my gym, I would consider that a positive. If I were the best fighter in the world, I would consider that a positive. 
Being a military powerhouse sure as hell isn't a negative. 
Explain to me how being powerful is a negative.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

oh yeah china wouldnt be a problem,,,,just look how the americans dominated in vietnam


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> one day the americans will push their luck too far ,,,,think of a bunch of people on an island everyone of these people represent a country,,,,the american is the biggest toughest guy there with the brain of a camel,,,he is going around kicking other peoples asses because he doesnt agree with their beleifs and way about things,,,2 or 3 guys will eventually band together to put a stop to this idiot!!,,,,,,,another words,,give it time and u fuckers will annoy russia and some european countries and get fucked up,,,,mark my words ,,,,the sad thing is that we being australia will more than likely follow u idiots into the slaughter



Bahahaha, what European countries do we have to fear? 
Lets just put it this way, mutually assured destruction ensures that anybody who takes down the US will kill the entire world in the process. Explain to me what country in the world is willing to wipe out mankind just to take us down?


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Bahahaha, what European countries do we have to fear?
> Lets just put it this way, mutually assured destruction ensures that anybody who takes down the US will kill the entire world in the process. Explain to me what country in the world is willing to wipe out mankind just to take us down?


im not saying there is any im saying america shouldnt be too cocky,,,,if they piss too many countries off they will get fucked up,,america is being run by idiots,,,anything can happen


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Yeah, we are the strongest force in the world. I call that positive. If I were the strongest guy in my gym, I would consider that a positive. If I were the best fighter in the world, I would consider that a positive.
> Being a military powerhouse sure as hell isn't a negative.
> * Explain to me how being powerful is a negative.*


When you use that power to opress and take what is not yours


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> oh yeah china wouldnt be a problem,,,,just look how the americans dominated in vietnam



That was a different types of war my friend. The US was trying to remove a particular element from a civilization without wiping out the whole country. The reason that the US had to pull out during Vietnam is the same reason that we can't beat the terrorist in Iraq. We don't have the troops to cover that much ground. We are an army of technology. Mass area of effect is the name of the game. So, we could carpet bomb the entire country and kill very person in it if we wanted to, but we aren't very good at fighting against gorilla type units.
And you act like our country wasn't divided between people who were opposed and people who were for it, just like today. Half of us didn't even want to be there.
But back to your comment, there is nothing stopping the US from bombing the shit out of any country to the point of total destruction without even having to leave our chairs. 
I am not bragging, because I am not for war. I despise war. I do not believe that the US has been involved in a legitimate conflict since WWII. Every war since then has been the US pushing other people around, and I do not agree with that.
My dislike for The US???s latest foreign policies doesn???t mean I do not see our good points too. You have to take the good with the bad, and do the best you can with what you were given. 
You only see the bad. That shows that you are closed minded. When I think of your opinion of Americans, I think about the dumb rednecks that I grew up around that were too closed minded and ignorant to try and look at things from more than one perspective.
You are exactly the same thing that you are making fun of us about. That???s pretty fucking funny.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When you use that power to opress and take what is not yours



The power part isn't the negative; it is our citizen???s opinion of what to do with that power that is a negative. 
Just out of curiosity Foreman, what things have you done to change Americas policies? I already told you what I did. Voting and keeping as educated and current as I can with what is going in the world and our country is about all I can do.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

i agree with alot that u say,,and no doubt ameica has some good points as does syria,,,,,,,i can just see america being the blame for the worlds destruction ,,u can think thats a good thing if u want but who wins ???,,,u gotta remember your country doest even own your own money ,,,,,,,jewish bankers control amercas federal reserve  u could have the carpet pulled from underneath u at any time and be left holding paper that used to be worth money


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> im not saying there is any im saying america shouldnt be too cocky,,,,if they piss too many countries off they will get fucked up,,america is being run by idiots,,,anything can happen



I am not into all that America the great and proud to be an America .
I am proud to be myself and that is it. I said it before; we are living on the accomplishments of those who came before us. There are many people who feel the same as me, more than the US media will ever let the rest of the world realize. The ass clowns on Fox news do not represent us. You are 100% correct that we are being run by idiots. Lets see how our 2008 elections shape up, because I have a good feeling that most of the war mongerers are going to be out on their ass. Most of the US citizens are fed up with the republicans shit and might vote them out. That is one of the beauties of the US, we can stop, change directions, and head the other way in an instant. The citizens have the power to make that happen. That is pretty fucking cool if you ask me.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

there is a higher power than america,,,,and there called the nwo,,,,and they control your asses and one of there members is called israel moses,,,,,


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> there is a higher power than america,,,,and there called the nwo,,,,and they control your asses and one of there members is called israel moses,,,,,



 I am tired and my mind isn't really hitting on all cylinders at the moment. Can you please elaborate on this?


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am not into all that America the great and proud to be an America .
> I am proud to be myself and that is it. I said it before; we are living on the accomplishments of those who came before us. There are many people who feel the same as me, more than the US media will ever let the rest of the world realize. The ass clowns on Fox news do not represent us. You are 100% correct that we are being run by idiots. Lets see how our 2008 elections shape up, because I have a good feeling that most of the war mongerers are going to be out on their ass. Most of the US citizens are fed up with the republicans shit and might vote them out. That is one of the beauties of the US, we can stop, change directions, and head the other way in an instant. The citizens have the power to make that happen. That is pretty fucking cool if you ask me.


do the citizens really have the power to make that happen,,,,,,,,,if u are an american ask your self this,,,,did u vote for george w,,,,and how many people do you know that did,,,,and also ask yourself why did the 2 major terrorist attacks happen in 2 non pro bush states???


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am tired and my mind isn't really hitting on all cylinders at the moment. Can you please elaborate on this?


the nwo = new world order,,,,and they own all your money,,,and theres only 2 americans in the bunch,,,but there jewish americans,,they have america by the balls wait till they get pissed off,,,,although there probably controlling your government too so it doesnt really matter


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> do the citizens really have the power to make that happen,,,,,,,,,if u are an american ask your self this,,,,did u vote for george w,,,,and how many people do you know that did,,,,and also ask yourself why did the 2 major terrorist attacks happen in 2 non pro bush states???



No, I didn't vote for Bush.
Yes, we do have that power.
My dad voted for Bush because he hates socialism, which is the direction the Democrats seem to be heading in.
My dad is the only person I know personally that voted for him.
I guess the terrorist wanted to make a statement. We were so proud of our world trade center. The trade center was a symbol of America. It was big, beautiful, massive, and impressive. The terrorist probably thought that destroying our symbol of America would be the best way to shit on our face.
This is all speculation, because I have no idea what the terrorist were thinking.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> the nwo = new world order,,,,and they own all your money,,,and theres only 2 americans in the bunch,,,but there jewish americans,,they have america by the balls wait till they get pissed off,,,,although there probably controlling your government too so it doesnt really matter



I don't know how you think our economy works, but it isn't controlled by Jewish bankers in Israel.
Our economy works on faith. That sounds really dumb, but it does. Our money is backed by only it???s citizens faith in the economy. If Americans believe that an item is worth a dollar, then that item is worth a dollar. Other countries work the same way, which is why we have exchange rates. When a countries??? economy starts to suck ass, the value of their money goes down. We haven't had anything backing our money since we went away from the gold standard.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

they were thinking we get the credit for this and the americans set this shit up themselves,,,,mwahahahahah then they were thinking holy shit we die soon mustafa,,,yes we do holy fuck,,,,,oh shit theres the twin towers aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kbam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

I think we've seen pictures of the "good" the US has done with its power in other countries.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think we've seen pictures of the "good" the US has done with its power in other countries.


oh yeah like wiping out innocent women and children and giving bibles to starving people ,,,do gooder asshats


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think we've seen pictures of the "good" the US has done with its power in other countries.


more bad than good buddy why dont a few of the billionares band together and wipe out world hunger??????????? cant be assed,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 24, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Mr_Snafu
> www.smirkingchimp.com
> 
> Ten pounds of liberal bullshitin a five pound bag jeeze. As for this article is complete and total crap. First to shock everyone to read on they put this ludicris statment "Shame on you, America. Shame on you for electing a president who believes that a nine year old victim of incest must go through with having her rapist???s baby" is false. The rest is disgustingly wrong and inapporiate



I vote Libertarian and I'm not a liberal.  I do read this site for its _articles_ at times.

Yes it's a Democratic site for some - but not all. 

Glad you enjoyed it, Bigass75


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> When you use that power to opress and take what is not yours



If we have more power and we use that power to TAKE something then it IS ours.  It's called, "To the victor go the spoils."  Mel Brooks said it best, "It's good to be the king." 

I don't see what all the whining is about.  You're Americans.  You're winners.  You WANT to be losers?  Then go live in one of those little shithole third world countries.  Me?  I like being on the winning team.  We get all the hot babes.  The chicks those losers are left with are so ugly they have to keep them covered in rags 24/7.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> If we have more power and we use that power to TAKE something then it IS ours.  It's called, "To the victor go the spoils."  Mel Brooks said it best, "It's good to be the king."
> 
> I don't see what all the whining is about.  You're Americans.  You're winners.  You WANT to be losers?  Then go live in one of those little shithole third world countries.  Me?  I like being on the winning team.  We get all the hot babes.  The chicks those losers are left with are so ugly they have to keep them covered in rags 24/7.




True Story, hence why losers attack winners.


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, hence why losers attack winners.



Yep, that's what they did on 9/11.  And look what it got them.  They're still little shithole third world countries.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> more bad than good buddy why dont a few of the billionares band together and wipe out world hunger??????????? cant be assed,,,,,,,,,



Why the fuck doesn???t the citizens of your country get off its ass, and make some money of their own to help other countries instead of groveling for our help. Lately, it seems as every other country bad mouths us all day, but then expects a handout. WTF! The US gives more money in foreign relief than any other country. What you said was jealously pure and simple.

I say the US should pull all relief from all countries, because judging by the US's approval rating in the world nobody appreciates what we do for them except for Britain and Japan.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Why the fuck doesn???t the citizens of your country get off its ass, and make some money of their own to help other countries instead of groveling for our help. Lately, it seems as every other country bad mouths us all day, but then expects a handout. WTF! The US gives more money in foreign relief than any other country. What you said was jealously pure and simple.
> 
> I say the US should pull all relief from all countries, because judging by the US's approval rating in the world nobody appreciates what we do for them except for Britain and Japan.




We're going by GDP here.


----------



## brogers (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Why the fuck doesn???t the citizens of your country get off its ass, and make some money of their own to help other countries instead of groveling for our help. Lately, it seems as every other country bad mouths us all day, but then expects a handout. WTF! The US gives more money in foreign relief than any other country. What you said was jealously pure and simple.
> 
> I say the US should pull all relief from all countries, because judging by the US's approval rating in the world nobody appreciates what we do for them except for Britain and Japan.


 
It doesn't matter how much money you dump into ending "World hunger" the people in those countries are the problem and will squander whatever amount of money, or food you give them.  If anything it just increases the corruption by empowering the people who control the aid.

Socialist policies sound great in theory, but in the real world, they do not function.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> We're going by GDP here.



I am not sure I understand what you are saying. I think our GDP is about 11 trillion, but how does that factor in to what I was saying?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter how much money you dump into ending "World hunger" the people in those countries are the problem and will squander whatever amount of money, or food you give them.  If anything it just increases the corruption by empowering the people who control the aid.
> 
> Socialist policies sound great in theory, but in the real world, they do not function.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I am not sure I understand what you are saying. I think our GDP is about 11 trillion, but how does that factor in to what I was saying?




If a country that has a GDP of 100 billion gives 10 billion, and we who have 11 trillion give 200 billion... you see where I'm going.


----------



## brogers (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> If a country that has a GDP of 100 billion gives 10 billion, and we who have 11 trillion give 200 billion... you see where I'm going.


 
It makes them even dumber than us for wasting so much money?


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> It makes them even dumber than us for wasting so much money?



Wow!  That's one of the best points I've ever seen.  And put in such a concise statement.  Good on ya' brogers.


----------



## Decker (Mar 24, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter how much money you dump into ending "World hunger" the people in those countries are the problem and will squander whatever amount of money, or food you give them. If anything it just increases the corruption by empowering the people who control the aid.....


 
I believe Christ said the same thing. "Do not feed, clothe or shelter the poor b/c Rome is corrupt."

The 'throwing money at problem' argument is a straw argument. Rather than fight the good fight of feeding the hungry, just chalk up doing nothing b/c those corrupt people in power will squander the money anyways. That's weak.

Is that dynamic of corruption always the case? No. Does it happen? Yes.  Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2006)

survival of the fittest, I don't think we should help any of them, if they cannot make it on their own let nature take its course.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> survival of the fittest, I don't think we should help any of them, if they cannot make it on their own let nature take its course.




Rob's mean.


----------



## Decker (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Rob's mean.


Yes.  But those sort of statements always end up being ironic in the wider sense.  No man is an island.  The problem is is that the winners in the 'survival of the fittest' worldview always fall and at some point need the helping hand which they have deprived to others in need.  

That sounds gay.  I'm going home.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

Decker said:
			
		

> That sounds gay.  I'm going home.



IM Open Chat threads are devolving you very quickly.

Soon you'll be like "omg ghey, rofl pwned!"


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> survival of the fittest, I don't think we should help any of them, if they cannot make it on their own let nature take its course.



Is this a serious post, Rob?  I never knew you had this side to you.  It's nice to see you really can be a cold hearted bastard for a change.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Is this a serious post, Rob?  I never knew you had this side to you.  It's nice to see you really can be a cold hearted bastard for a change.




True Story, Rob's evil.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> The power part isn't the negative; it is our citizen???s opinion of what to do with that power that is a negative.
> * Just out of curiosity Foreman, what things have you done to change Americas policies?* I already told you what I did. Voting and keeping as educated and current as I can with what is going in the world and our country is about all I can do.


*Well it is really hard to do anything if you are not a multi millionare*.....But I vote in all local elections and voted  in most national elections as well..I have talked to people in my life who are good human beings, moral, sucessfull  and independent thinkers and sugested they run for local Government. The best thing I do is* not* watch the news on TV!! Better to read from a varity of sources, some American some not.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> If we have more power and we use that power to TAKE something then it IS ours.  It's called, "To the victor go the spoils."  Mel Brooks said it best, "It's good to be the king."
> 
> I don't see what all the whining is about.  You're Americans.  You're winners.  You WANT to be losers?  Then go live in one of those little shithole third world countries.  Me?  I like being on the winning team.  We get all the hot babes.  The chicks those losers are left with are so ugly they have to keep them covered in rags 24/7.



Your post is a great example of a typical ignorant American. Out of the 189+ Countries in the world it is easy to point out something worse, The best do not  compare themselves with the worst....they strive to be better than the best....so far America has failed at this big time..


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2006)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Is this a serious post, Rob?  I never knew you had this side to you.  It's nice to see you really can be a cold hearted bastard for a change.



well, I don't mean to sound heartless and cold, I just think that if a society of people or a country cannot sustain itself there in lies the problem, they either figure out how to live or they die. feeding them just seems to perpetuate the problem and make it worse.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

australia is the best country in the world i wouldnt live in america for anything,,,,well mabye a mansion in hollywood but thats my final offer


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> australia is the best country in the world i wouldnt live in america for anything,,,,well mabye a mansion in hollywood but thats my final offer


I think you would fit in big time in West Hollywood.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2006)

Give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime.


give a man a shitload of fish,,,and he can open his own fish and chip shop


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Your post is a great example of a typical ignorant American. Out of the 189+ Countries in the world it is easy to point out something worse, The best do not  compare themselves with the worst....they strive to be better than the best....so far America has failed at this big time..



 Then the question becomes who is better? What defines better? What makes a country great? What countries are currently striving for greatness? What country is the greatest? What countries have you traveled to? What countries have you lived in for a while? 
I am very curious, because your opinions are very passionate. I would like to understand how you reach your conclusions, because you are so negative towards the US that it looks like you hate the US and everyone in it. 
I have never seen you post anything about the positives of our country. 

I consider myself to be balanced and realistic. I see the bad and the good and try to make a fair judgment. I want to see you say at least one good thing about our country and mean it without sarcasm. Are you this way in real life or are you just venting? I can understand if you are venting, because there are so many nuts that would freak out if they heard someone voice their opinions. The US is becoming so "PC" that opinions are on their way out with freedom of speech. If you are this cynical and hateful in real life then I feel sorry for you. I hope you find something that will make you happy again.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> give a man a shitload of fish,,,and he can open his own fish and chip shop



Give a man a shitload of fish, and see a man a month later who sold the fish and bought crack with the money.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> If a country that has a GDP of 100 billion gives 10 billion, and we who have 11 trillion give 200 billion... you see where I'm going.



If someone is nice enough to give away $2 dollars, I sure as hell aren't going to bitch and call him a cheap bastard just because he had $110.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> *Then the question becomes who is better? What defines better? What makes a country great? What countries are currently striving for greatness? What country is the greatest*? *What countries have you traveled to?* What countries have you lived in for a while?
> I am very curious, because your opinions are very passionate. I would like to understand how you reach your conclusions, because you are so negative towards the US that it looks like you hate the US and everyone in it.
> I have never seen you post anything about the positives of our country.
> 
> I consider myself to be balanced and realistic. I see the bad and the good and try to make a fair judgment. I want to see you say at least one good thing about our country and mean it without sarcasm. Are you this way in real life or are you just venting? I can understand if you are venting, because there are so many nuts that would freak out if they heard someone voice their opinions. The US is becoming so "PC" that opinions are on their way out with freedom of speech. If you are this cynical and hateful in real life then I feel sorry for you. I hope you find something that will make you happy again.


I have a thread on this topic  " the greatest country in the world" If you want to know the answers to your questions here go read it..


I have been to:

*Canada* many many times
*Ireland* lived there for a summer
*France* just a few days
*Italy *lived there for 4 weeks
*Spain* 2 weeks
*Mexico* 50 trips or more


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2006)

I bet America has more philanthropists than any other single country.  I mean Bill Gates in himself is bigger than half the worlds nations combined.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..


You are a dumb ass.  Hurry up and die and make the world a better place.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 24, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime.



Light a fire for a man and keep him warm for a die.  Light a man on fire and keep him warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You are a dumb ass.  Hurry up and die and make the world a better place.


Thank you sir, may I have another.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have a thread on this topic  " the greatest country in the world" If you want to know the answers to your questions here go read it..
> 
> 
> I have been to:
> ...



Ok, I just went and read through those 10 pages and saw where you did at least admit that without the US, the world would be speaking German right now, I will take that as a positive. I have nothing against modern Germans, but I wouldn't want to live in a Nazi World. 
I also saw many times where you posted stats which looked like they are cut and pasted from Wikipedia, but you never actually voiced an opinion on which country you thought was the greatest.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2006)

Teach foreman how to do the internets and he'll live on it forever.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ok, I just went and read through those 10 pages and saw where you did at least admit that without the US, the world would be speaking German right now, I will take that as a positive. I have nothing against modern Germans, but I wouldn't want to live in a Nazi World.
> I also saw many times where you posted stats which looked like they are cut and pasted from Wikipedia, but you never actually voiced an opinion on which country you thought was the greatest.


A Nazi World would be so cool for me.  I would use my blonde hair and blue eyes to get to the highest rankings and then reveal that I have Jewish/African American heritage and topple the infrastructure...


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Ok, I just went and read through those 10 pages and saw where you did at least admit that without the US, the world would be speaking German right now, I will take that as a positive. I have nothing against modern Germans, but I wouldn't want to live in a Nazi World.
> I also saw many times where you posted stats which looked like they are cut and pasted from Wikipedia, but you never actually voiced an opinion on which country you thought was the greatest.


the americans werent really needed they just hurried the process up a bit,,,the russians and poms had em covered


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

america just came in at the end,,and took all the credit,,,,typical bloody yanks


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Give a man a shitload of fish, and see a man a month later who sold the fish and bought crack with the money.


wow thats verry cynical are u a nazi??????????????????


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> wow thats verry cynical are u a nazi??????????????????



No, I am realistic. Do you even know what being a Nazi means? 



			
				aceshigh said:
			
		

> america just came in at the end,,and took all the credit,,,,typical bloody yanks




You are crazy if you think that Germany and Japan could have been fought off without our help. We were fighting a two front war and kicking ass on both sides. We won the war in the pacific all by ourselves, and still had enough force to bail out Europe when they were taking it in the ass.
You know what, you can say whatever you want to say, I am not going to argue with you anymore. You are not interested in a discussion, but would rather just yell anti-American crap. You have a good life living in fantasy land.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 24, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> america just came in at the end,,and took all the credit,,,,typical bloody yanks


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 24, 2006)

un yeah i know what nazi means!!  russia and england had germany covered i think u guys saved our butts,,,as japanese were starting to bomb the shit out of us,,,darwin copped it pretty badly,,in a way im hope australia doesnt become a republic ,,,we would be sitting ducks,,,if we get attacked lets hope the americans come and save our butts,,,as we only have 22million people here,,,where u guys probably have an army of 22 million,,,,ill change my tune when america does us some big favours,,as it is now ,,,its seems we are helping out america alot ,,and for what?????//


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.hermes-press.com/shameonus.htm


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.iwchildren.org/genocide/shame1.htm

http://www.iwchildren.org/genocide/shame2.htm


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

http://historymatters.gmu.edu/d/6786/







*???The shame of America.???*

  By 1919, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), an organization founded in 1909 to advocate for political and social equality for African Americans, had 91,000 thousand members. From its earliest years, the NAACP lobbied Congress to pass a federal law against lynching, the violent and public murder of African Americans still carried out by mobs in many southern states in the early twentieth century (and indeed into the 1950s). During November, 1922, the NAACP ran this full-page advertisement in the _New York Times_ and other newspapers, pressing for passage of the Dyer anti-lynching bill. Passed in the House of Representatives by a two-to-one majority, the anti-lynching bill was subsequently filibustered and defeated in the U.S. Senate. Despite the NAACP???s vigorous efforts through the 1930s and the introduction of several subsequent anti-lynching bills, the U.S. Congress never outlawed lynching.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.hermes-press.com/shameonus.htm



 

Yeah that is good shit. I still think gore claiming that he invented the internet was worse.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> Yeah that is good shit. I still think gore claiming that he invented the internet was worse.


I would love to see Gore and GWB fight it out in the academic olympics


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah his words on "Tribal Sovereignty" were actually more ingnorant.  just google the above quote if you like to watch GWB at his finest

He's not a good speaker....but he's getting better year by year.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Yeah his words on "Tribal Sovereignty" were actually more ingnorant.  just google the above quote if you like to watch GWB at his finest
> 
> He's not a good speaker....but he's getting better year by year.





ROFL@ trying to defend him.  That's so pathetic.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ROFL@ trying to defend him.  That's so pathetic.



Maybe you don't understand my sarcasm


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://historymatters.gmu.edu/d/6786/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





True Story, you can find all of this information in US history books.  Oh, wait...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 24, 2006)

The article made a valid point for the most part, but I saw a few false statements in there. The biggest one was in bold and underlined.
"Do you know the United States is the only land on earth where human beings are burned at the stake?" That is completely false. There was burning at the stake all over Europe before the US even existed. 
It is hard to accept the validity of an argument when one of the premises is an outright lie.


----------



## GFR (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> ROFL@ trying to defend him.  That's so pathetic.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 24, 2006)

c'mon....politics wouldn't be as fun w/ out W.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> America, the most arrogant and evil  nation the world has ever seen..



Since 1946, I do agree.

Sadly, I do agree.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 25, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Yeah his words on "Tribal Sovereignty" were actually more ingnorant.  just google the above quote if you like to watch GWB at his finest


As much as I dislike GW Bush I can't find any fault in that speech, he used the appropriate words he just took a little while to convey his meaning.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 25, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> As much as I dislike GW Bush I can't find any fault in that speech, he used the appropriate words he just took a little while to convey his meaning.



I know...I like the guy and I'll admit, he's sounds pretty bad; however, his most recent stuff (the past 2 weeks) has sounded well

Snafu....you really think the US gov't is the MOST evil.  I assume you don't think the American people aren't the most evil.

I'm sure the Taliban, Sadaam, Kim Jong, shit...these so many more that are much more evil.

I guess is evil is relative though.


----------



## aceshigh (Mar 25, 2006)

this is facts undeniable facts
fact no 1 : when george w was 6 he fell off his bike because he was distracted his riding by eating pretzils,,,,he fell off the bike hit his head on the curb,,a wound from his head bled profusely,,they took him to hospital and had to shave the area of the would for the stitches it was noted that little george w had a strange birth mark on his scalp,,the birth mark is in the shaper of a 666
fact no 2: 60 % of ameicans think austria and australia are the same thing
fact no 3: al capone was richard nixons illegetimate son
fact no 4: george bush is the antichrist,,alot of people dont beleive this because they thought the antichrist would be a little smarter
theres 4 facts dont argue the points they are facts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brogers (Mar 25, 2006)

BigDyl, if you're on a crusade to save children you can start in America where over 1,000,000 are murdered every year.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2006)

brogers said:
			
		

> BigDyl, if you're on a crusade to save children you can start in America where over 1,000,000 are murdered every year.


----------



## GFR (Mar 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


He thinks zygotes are people


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He thinks zygotes are people


----------

